# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A mund ta ndryshoje shqiperine Edi Rama?

## Meriamun

Meqe jemi ne prag zgjedhjesh si mendoni

A mund te ndryshoje Shqiperine per mire Edvin Rama?

----------


## luka Boroti

Mendoj se ngelet e vetmja shprese. Te tjeret i kemi provuar ose me sakte kemi 18 vjet qe i provojme dhe ngelem ne vend numero. Por te them te drejten nuk presim ndryshime radikale ne drejtim. Keta jane drejtuesit tane dhe nuk eshte se kemi shume alternativa apo zgjedhje. Le te shpresojme se do te beje me shqiperine ate qe beri me Tiranen por jo ne kuptimin e betonizimit ne sensin e rregullimit. Si thone shpresa vdes e parafundit.

----------


## drague

Pse jeni kaq naiv more bashkatdhetar???

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Jo nuk do ta ndryshoj shqiperin per mir ndoshta per keq po.......

----------


## Linda5

*Edhe Edvini si gjith te tjeret eshte,qe kan qen ne krye te qeverise.......si nga e majta ashtu dhe nga e djathta 

Por jemi mesu qe gjithmon ne prag zgjedhjesh te japin vetem premtime,premtime dhe ne fund vetem zhgenjime mer ky popull* 


*Votova per jo se e di qe nuk do ndryshoj gje ky sharlatani*

----------


## AjSi

Eshte i vetmi qe nuk e kemi provuar akoma...un kam besim se po

----------


## Meriamun

se eshte i vetmi qe nuk kemi provuar nuk do te thote qe duhet ta provojme..

Pastaj icik i provuar me duket mua

nuk e di 

sidoqofte jam kurioz te di si mendon shumica e shqiptareve

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ka qen ne pushtet gjat qeverisjes se Metes ne ministrin e kultures dhe gjithashtu eshte ende ne pushtet si kryetar bashkie i Toranes.

----------


## gesti_7

Deri tani kam pershtypjen qe ka ndryshuar ne cdo gje vetem fasaden. Ne thelb nuk ka ndryshuar asgje. 
ndryshoi ne fillim pamjen e Tiranes duke heq kjoskat dhe duke bere rruget dhe dukej vertet mire. Pastaj filloi te beje kioska gjigande dhe u be nje betonizim me keq se kioskizimi qe ishte, per rrjedhoje dhe rruget qe u bene nuk mund ti perballonin dot pasojat.
Eshte tamam nje fasade sic beri me ministrite qe po ti shihje nga para dukeshin goxha te bukura, ndersa po ti shohesh nga prapa jane germadhe.
Nuk besoj se ka per te ndryshuar gje pervec fasades edhe nqs vjen nje dite ne pushtetin qendror.
Gjithsesi mendimi im ky.

----------


## zois1

> Meqe jemi ne prag zgjedhjesh si mendoni
> 
> A mund te ndryshoje Shqiperine per mire Edvin Rama?


Po te kishte ndermend ta ndryshonte ,do ta kishte bere deri tani .
Tirana eshte kthyer ne nje katastrofe urbane ,me vjen keq per qytetin tim .

----------


## Daja-GONI

Duke pase parasyshe se sa destruktive ka qene opozita te cilen ai e udheheq,mendoj se do ta ndryshoj Shqiperine biles shume(per keq).Duke pase parasyshe se tash e 4 vjet ben kampanje zgjedhore,mendoj se qellimi i vetem i tije eshte pushteti,per te qene thjesht ne te jo per te ndryshuar diqka.

Njeriu qe hecen me duar ne xhepa.A din kush,vetem ashtu kot pyes,pixhamet ky budallai i ka me xhepa,apo flen me pantollona?

----------


## Bardhi

Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret do te ndryshohen atehere, kur te drejtohen ka mendimi evropian ku i kishin edhe baballaret e tyre. Per ta arsyetuar kete nuk duhet me shume se sa per ta pare gjendjen e shtetit Shqiptar, i cili ende nuk i ka paisur as me leje njoftimi popullin e vete.
Jo Edi rama por keshtu si jemi qdo kush qe te vije, eshte vetem fontan deshirash per te ndryshuar shqiptare. Urojm te vetediesohemi e mos te hekim me se jemi bere si mos me keq.
====================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## adriatik likaj

> Eshte i vetmi qe nuk e kemi provuar akoma...un kam besim se po


si nuk e kemi provuar ! shko ne malin e dajtit e shiko tiranen nga siper ngjan si nje karikatur e shemtuar . imagjino te komandoj te gjith shqiperin nje psikopat si edi rama......

----------


## DeuS

Pas 18 vjetesh qeverisje krimi, kaosi e mafiozesh si Berisha dhe Nano, leksioni eshte nxjerre, durimi sosur. Prandaj po, do kishte sukses!

----------


## ILMGAP

Unë mendoj që asnjëri nga këta politikanët tanë të dashur që ne kemi Kosova dhe Shqipëria nuk mund të ndryshojnë gjë . As Salihu dhe as Edi dhe as Bamiri dhe as Iliri dhe as Erioni etj. nuk mund ta ndryshojnë Shqipërinë . . . As Hashimi as Fatmiri dhe as Nexhati dhe as Ramushietj. nuk mund ta ndryshojnë Kosovën . Ne (dy shteteve) na nevoiten fytyra të reja në fronin udhëheqës , fytyra të reja politikanësh , fytyra të reja me të cilat do mund të anashkalojmë këtë varfëri,me të cilat do të përparojmë etj.Dhe kështu të themi : \*Edhe Ne Jemi Njerëz*/ si për Shqipërinë si për Kosovën.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Adaes

Skizofren eshte ne fund te fundit... O do na coje per dhjame qeni fare...ose do ta ndryshoje rrenjesisht per mire....nga ai pres vetem ekstreme

----------


## Saturn

mendoj se jo.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Siqurishte qe po, por jo ne te mire te Shqiptareve.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Jo! Dhe pse jo?

Sepse:

1. Eshte pushtetar qe shume vite dhe nuk ka arritur te krijoje nje profil qe te shquhet nga te tjeret, por eshte thjesht nja vazhdimesi e inercise se vitit 1990.
Pra thjesht nuk transmeton asgje te re.

2. Eshte nje nder anetaret e kupoles se mafies se ndertimit (qofte dhe ne menyre pasive sepse nuk mund te them ne menyre aktive), permes qendrimit te tij disavjecar ne krye te pushtetit lokal dhe nuk ka arritur ende te krijoje nje imazh dhe nje perspektive te nje qyteti te se nesermes, por thjesht nje njeri qe ne rrugen e tij te pushtetit eshte sponsorizuar dhe mbeshtetur nga biznese dhe media te ketyre bizneseve. Ai ju sherben atyre denjesisht.

3. Eshte nje njeri pa ndonje ndihmese ne ate parti te cilen ja lane ne dore (nuk dihet ende se cfare prapaskene eshte luajtur per te shmangur nga kreu i PS figura te tjera qe kane qene teper aktive dhe me peshe) dhe ai ne fakt nuk ka arritur ta pozicionoje partine ne nje parti vertete socialiste apo socialdemokrate, por thjesht ja ka arritur qe te katapultoje elementet e duhur qe i duhen atij per t'ja ruajtur karriken, ne formen e rratheve koncentrike.
Shqiperia ende nuk ka nje parti te vertete socialiste qe te shprehet haptas se cilen shtrese mbron dhe perkrah, por ka pseudosocialiste si Rama, Meta apo Gjinush-Milo qe nuk e dijne as vete se ke perfaqesojne, por jane thjeshte bashkime miqsh dhe shokesh. Ideali i vetem eshte jetegjatesia e postit (nuk eshte me e mire gjendja as ne krahun tjeter).

4. Ne rrugen e tij te deri tashme ka treguar se nuk ka % te nje njeriu qe mund te quhet burre shteti.
Ai eshte nje person pa ide. 
Idete e vetme qe dalin prej mendjes se tij jane se si e si te nderseje persona, media apo biznese, qe te sulmojne personalisht dike qe atij nuk i pelqen dhe mundesisht ta rrenoje ate me cdo mjet. Pra tipik njeri i vogel!

5. Eshte ne gjendje te beje cdo gje, vetem e vetem qe te realizohen planet e klaneve qe perfaqeson dhe mbron dhe kjo perben nje rrezik te madh per shnderrimin e Shqiperise ne nje Sicili te shekullit te 21-te dhe kjo do te perbente nje rrezik te vertete per mbare kombin shqiptar.

6. Eshte antiglobalist dhe kjo do te perbeje nje shkak qe ai te hyje ne konflikt permanent me strukturat e BE, NATO-s dhe SHBA-ne.

7. Ka perreth nje grup qe e furnizon me ide NGO dhe per rrjedhoje te gjitha idete e tij dhe te gjitha levizjet e tij te deritashme e paraqesin ate me teper si nje drejtues NGO se sa si nje person politik. Ai shprehet vete se nuk eshte politikan. Atehere cfare kerkon ne politike?
Politikani merr pergjegjesi! Ai nuk pranon te luaje kete rol!

etj etj.


Dyshja Meta-Majko mund te benin shume, nese ata do te kishin ditur te mbanin njeri-tjetrin dhe te mos e kishin braktisur rolin e protagonistit brenda PS, sepse ne fund te fundit PS e sotme ekziston fale punes se atyre qe paten guximin te krijon levizjen eurosocialiste ne Shqiperi, ne kohen kur 90% e ish-anetareve te PPSH-se nuk guxonin as te dilnin ne rruge. Mirepo per fat te keq kjo levizje u mbyt dhunshem nga Nano dhe se fundmi nga Rama.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Siqurishte qe po, por jo ne te mire te Shqiptareve.


Na jep sqarim me te qarte, mos na ler te imagjinojme pse, se te pakten ky lart i ka dhene ato qe mendon.

Pse po, dhe pse jo per te miren e Shqiptareve?

----------

